# Vinegar as algae control?



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

Can i use vinegar in my goats stock tank to keep the algae/scum down? And will it work to control mosquitoes? (It's a 100 gall. tank)

I know a bit of bleach will do the trick, but I have read here that vinegar is beneficial to goats, and wondered if i could kill 2 birds, lol. And i really hate putting anything into them thats not 'edible'.

Thanks


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I put vinegar in thier water in the summer, too. Helps with water absorbtion. I wouldnt' ever put bleach in there, ewww... Can't imagine that is good for goats at all. I assume that the vinegar would at least help, along with regular cleanings of the tank and water changes.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A small amount of copper sulfate would wack the algae too but I would NOT use in a metal tank. I once put some in a galvanized tub and with a couple of days it had eaten through the tank.

A goldfish would take care of the mosquito larvae.


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bleach works well for purifying your water and keeping algae out of automatic watering systems, it sounds bad but really isn't. I wouldn't use the scented types but have used regular old bleach before. Don't remember the ratio now but it isn't much.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

to stop mosquitoes there needs to be oil floating on the surface of the water, i use a bit of olive oil in my swimming pool when the pump is off.
As far as i know mosquitoes will lay eggs at the water line in the tub so you don't need a lot of oil.


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

I use hard plactic water Buckets...Always use bleach to clean out all my bowls and Buckets. never had a problem.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Mosquitoe larvae breath by sticking a tube up through the surface of the water and the oil plugs up the tube. I'm not sure I would want an oil film on my water surface. They take several days to a week to mature and fly away.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I'd say go with the fish idea... I'd use feeder guppies and not goldfish, though.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been using apple cider vinegar in my goats 5 gal plastic buckets since last summer and haven't had to scrub them since. I used to have to scrub them out once or twice a week. I put 3/4 to one cup in 5 gallons of water. 
The goats really like it too.
I wouldn't use bleach, especially when there is a product available that is more beneficial and keeps the algae out.


----------

